# Ikea Timer



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,

I noticed this on pricenetwork, and when I picked them up I was pleasantly surprised that it's not a cheapo version of mechanical timers available in hardware stores. It actually beats most of them!

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1867&stc=1&d=1220795544

3 prong, 15 min increment individual time control, rated up to 1100W etc..

$6.99 for a pack of TWO

I never saw these until I saw it on pricenetwork, because they are not easily found on shelves, and not on display (Ikea Vaughan).


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I bet they will stock them for Christmas. A lot of people need these things for Christmas lights.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i was looking into getting one of those from the hardware store. explain whats the differnence between a cheepy mechanical one and one liek that?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, I was looking into switching over to one of these mechanical ones from the digital ones. Power outages cause the digital ones to crash and lose their settings (well, there are probably ones that have battery backups to keep them on time; anybody know of any?), whereas the mechanical ones just keep ticking afterwards.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i want a timer for my planted tank. is there an optimal light to dark ratio for plants? or all they all differnt?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It usually depends on the plants and other factors like what and the amounts of supplements you use.

I use a 12 hour day-night period, others use less day light.

Timers make everything so much easier, as you never have to remember to turn lights on/off and it keeps everything to a nice constant cycle. All of my lights are on timers.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The IKEA timers are the cheapest you can find in GTA I know of. 2 for $6.99. Yet, they are more advanced than cheap timers from hardware stores. Usually ones from hardware stores are limited to - lower power rating (wouldn't matter much on small planted tanks), limited to two ON periods (won't matter much for planted tanks), whereas the Ikea model has small tabs that controls ON periods in 15min increment, and you can create more customized ON-OFF patterns. It comes with 3 prong connector and rated up to 1000W (~10A).


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Coralife make a digital power bar with a batter back-up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So it does have a battery back up? Cool. Will definitely look into one then. Is it the digital or mechanical version you are referring to?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Digital. They have a small photo cell battery in the unit.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmmm I got a 30 year old timer on my tank. I remember the thing from when I was around 3. Ikea timers.... hmmmmmmm 
that's across the road. I shall check it out.


----------

